# So what would you have done if the father?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Charges: Father Badly Beaten By 8 At Valleyfair *
SHAKOPEE, Minn. (WCCO) ― Six men and a teenager are facing felony assault charges after they seriously injured the father of a 12-year-old girl at Valleyfair Amusement Park, according to Shakopee Police.

The report states just after midnight the evening of July 4, police were dispatched to Valleyfair to assist an officer with the detention of the men and to help provide medical attention to the unconscious victim. When officers arrived, Valleyfair security and one officer already had the men detained in the main parking lot.

Witnesses told police that the fight began when one of the men slapped the girl on her buttocks. The father responded by yelling at him. The man then used his cell phone to call his seven friends over to "get these *****es," according to the mother of the girl.

In the fight that followed, the father received a broken right orbital (the facial bones around the eye), cuts to his face and arms, and possible subdural bleeding between his skull and brain, according to police.

The first officer at the scene was directed by Valleyfair Security to the group of eight men, and he ordered them to the ground. Seven of them did so, but one tried to run and was later apprehended.

Though the victim was unconscious, his wife was able to inform police about what happened and identify the suspects. She said that the eight men took turns stomping on her husband's face as he was on the ground.

All of the suspects were arrested and taken to Scott County Jail.

The six men who have been charged were identified by the Scott County District Court as 22-year-old Terry Laron Arnold, 19-year-old Andrew Demarkis Shannon, 18-year-old Devondre Evans-Lewis, 19-year-old Derry Darnell Evans, 20-year-old Darris Devon Evans, 20-year-old Anthony Cornandance Gildersleeve. A seventh teen was also charged, but his name was not released because he is a minor.

-------------

This one really disappoints me in that has our society really gone this far down hill on decency? 
What irks me is they are out on bail right away. They shouild have each had to post a million bail for the intentional (planned) assault. They should be charged with attempted murder IMO.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you were a real man you have their names, find them each and beat the crap out of them alone with baseball bats, then light them on fire, after the fire is out throw salt on them.

Then warn them next time you will really be mean :wink:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree with H20 who really thinks of taking part in beating up one person with seven other people. I mean if your to big a ***** to fight one on one then maybe......

If I had a 12 yr-old girl and a guy slapped her *** I would of never given the guy a chance to use his cell phone to call his friends before I beat his ***!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Bobm said:


> If you were a real man you have their names, find them each and beat the crap out of them alone with baseball bats, then light them on fire, after the fire is out throw salt on them.


Starring Bobm:


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

what kind of guy would slap a girl that young in the a$$? thats wrong, instead of baseball bats i would use a metal bar.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

the reason *XXXXX XXXXXXXXXX

edited by me.

Keep it under control and on topic guys.

--Ryan*


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree this kid wouldnt have had the chance to use his cellphone cuz his fingers and jaw wouldve been broke.... and if he did have a chance to call.. my kids are in baseball and it just so happens I keep a couple bats and balls in the car..... 8 against 1 it might even up the odds a lil bit.... and I wont feel sorry for the first one that gets hit either.... you are right about the fact that this sorry loser cant fight 1 on 1.... as for the question to as a father what would I do? instead of yelling (being loud doesnt make you tough) it wouldve been self defense on my part for the assault on my daughter who btw will be twelve in october and we are planning a trip there the begining of next week... keep an eye out for the headline in the papers.....


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I can't beleive no one stepped in at all. NY or chicago I would expect people to do nothing, but minnesota? come on.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is amazing that people think this way. Yep I just did something wrong and got my A$$ chewed....well lets call my friends and teach that guy a lesson who chewed my A$$..... makes me sick. uke:

I hope these punks get nailed to the wall for there actions. Both the sexual assault and the physical assault.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey not every one in NY looks away. I detest bullies. I was the youngest of three boys. 9 years younger that the oldest and used to get picked on by his buddies. The thing is I grew up. I am now 6'8 and 320 lbs. I have stepped in to defend several people. The only time I've regretted doing it was there was a guy beating (closed fist) a girl outside a local Burger King. I kind of gently placed him into the wall. When the cops got there she told them I attacked her boyfriend. Luckily, I play softball on two local police softball teams. And she couldn't explain where her bloody nose, swollen shut eye or split lip came from. I don't care if I'm out numbered or not I hate bullies and will help anyone being bullied. I also have a 17 year old and agree with everyone else. He'd have a hard time talking on the phone with no jaw.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

So that really is you in the avatar? Cool


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No comment, I don't leave evidence. I do have a question of you Bob. How long would a naked guy last staked out for a skeeter buffet in one of those southern swamps? Or just nailed hands and feet to a tree?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You remember the movie "Deliverance", tie him naked to a tree up in the north Georgia mountains and skeeters would be the least of his worries :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Crazy stuff. :eyeroll:

Much like this. Just to show how some of these "gangs" of young men act in that area. Close friend is a Sheriff in Wright County. Got called to a fight outside of a dance. Got there nothing going on. Walked up to the men that were the supposedly fighting. Well it was a set up. It was a gang initiation. They had to fight a cop. He was the lucky guy. He ended up being attacked by 6 guys. Some how he held his own. And thankfully a passerby called it in. By the time the other 16 officers showed up Travis was sitting there all bloody and with messed up hands, however non of the others could stand.

When I talked to him about it I asked why he didn't pull his gun... well he said not enough time. Scary shizz.

The weird part is we don't hear about stuff like this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You remember the movie "Deliverance",


I have been trying to forget it for how many years? However, squealing like a hog would be good for those guys.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats the american justice system for you right there. Innocent until proven guilty doesnt even matter if somebody saw it happen first hand your still innocent. Lock the bastages up throw away the key and let Jamal turn them into nice little girls.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

waterfowladdict said:


> Thats the american justice system for you right there. Innocent until proven guilty doesnt even matter if somebody saw it happen first hand your still innocent. Lock the bastages up throw away the key and let Jamal turn them into nice little girls.


 :beer:

Hate to say it but there isn't really any way to change them. Even though the system tries soooo hard to do so.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its sick what people do. uke: 
Some people need to learn a lesson the hard way.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

It is growing up around people like that that turned me off of rap/hiphop culture so strongly. It's BS, those people are worthless, thats all there is to it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty unreal the things some people will do these days. We have a few 'gangs' starting up in Jamestown that have done the same thing here, but ganged up on younger minors and beat the piss out of them.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

It has always baffled me what in the hell makes someone who grows up in ND want to try to be like the worthless scum of the innercity? I mean "gangs" what a F'in joke. Real cool guys.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

where is Sharpton!?????
oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Not a surprise to me. I actually met Alan aka h20fowler 3 summers ago. We have family in Owatanna we visit every so often and Alan had some snow goose decoys I wanted so we arranged for a stay in Shakopee and a visit to Valleyfair. At the time we were also looking at the twin cities to maybe relocate. The trip went fine until we were leaving Valleyfair. We didn't have a problem but LE was involved in a dispute between African Americans and Hispanics at the front gate. These were NOT kids. These were grown adults acting like kids. Sheer stupidity and the final straw that made us decide against relocating. Hope they get what they have coming. If they were in SD they would.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

this just get's me boiling inside reading that story, there is to many people in our society like that. So many words come to mind to say that can't be said on here.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> It is growing up around people like that that turned me off of rap/hiphop culture so strongly. It's BS, those people are worthless, thats all there is to it.


Ive said it before and Ill say it again. If people grew up listening to country music there would be less serious crimes commited in the U.S. There would be less rape, less murder, less robberies, no gang violence because all that shat is built around rap. Sure the average age you take your first dip would drop from 12 to 10 but thats no big deal a little grizz never killed... never mind that one.

I wish they would do a study with a bunch of kids, have one group raised on rap and one group raised on country and see how they turn out.

As far as the law goes on all these gangs and rapists, and murders and so on.... they should all be lined up against the wall and shot.

Its a fact the U.S. needs stiffer punishment, you wouldnt see these 3 peat offenders loose on bail and everybody in the neighborhood has to take more precaution watching their children.

The only way any of that will happen.....

Down with Obama, down with McCain.... BRING ON THE NUGE!!!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> where is Sharpton!?????


If the 7 were still in jail he'd be parading around the out side of the jail that much is for sure.



USAlx50 said:


> It has always baffled me what in the hell makes someone who grows up in ND want to try to be like the worthless scum of the innercity? I mean "gangs" what a F'in joke. Real cool guys.


FYI, Shakopee is a 4th ring suburb, not a inner city area at all. And many of us that live here sure as hell are not happy with the inner city attitudes of some the people.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This sounds like WantToBe's. that should be UseToBe's and a judge will let them walk, to do it again.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This why why concealed carry laws are important, and why I chose to strap a gun on first thing everyday for the last 30 years.

There always have been and always will be thugs and predators like this and to believe otherwise is like whistling past the grave yard.

This guy chose to be a defenseless sheep and this is what happens to sheep, predators eat them.

In all that time I've only had one serious run in with a predator, he didn't like the result.

Wishing they didn't exist is not a plan or the answer, be prepared even the boy scouts know that.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

I'm sure this amusement park is a weapons free zone.

The best idea might be not to go where you can't carry.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you used common sense and restraint the only place that is a weapons free zone is a place with metal detectors.

The one time you dont have it will be the time you lose your life, if its not that type of scenairio no one should ever know you are carrying.

And unfortunately amusment parks attract scum I never go to them ever


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bobm said:


> The one time you dont have it will be the time you lose your life, if its not that type of scenairio no one should ever know you are carrying.


The crazy part about this world. Say that guy was carrying, and shoulden't have been. He gets attacked... Pulls his gun. Still gets attacked. He fires in defense.

He will be sitting in jail the rest of his life. :eyeroll: Where as the guys that ganged up on him WERE using deadly force. AKA kicking him in the head when knocked out. will all walk. :roll:

To many tree huggers around.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sadly they are a product of their environment, even more sad is we have all helped create this world we live in.

This boy gang stuff is all over the country even way out here in the sticks. To much TV time for the kiddies is part of the problem. Yep I'm blaming the parents.

I was jumped by four teen boys once, I managed to make carpet out of the biggest one prolly weighed 280. Then the others got me down and I couldn't get ahold of them before I was knocked out. The three that worked me over were trained in martial arts, I would have kicked all three their ***** at the same time if that big one didn't need my attention first.

My injuries were broken jaw, lots of stitches in my eyebrows and face and one ear tore part way off. So you see I fight a good fight. Next one of those punks tries that I'm gonna bite their noses off just to show them what kind of animal they are messing with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He will be sitting in jail the rest of his life.


That's true, but you would have a better chance at regaining your freedome through the courts than you will with six feet of dirt in your face.

Like they say, "it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6".


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You guys all talk a tough game, but i doubt half of you could walk it if put in that situation.

If you are serious you would take a baseball bat or metal bar to someone who slaps your daughter in the butt, you are as much a menace to society as those who left him for dead.

I agree, it a sickening story. He (the father) had the right to yell at the kid, but had he starting wipping out weapons and leaving kids (especially the minor) for dead he'd be in jail....especially if their only offense was slapping his daughters behind. It's juvenile, twisted and morally wrong, but hardly a hardcore criminal act. ( don't mistake me for excusing these guy's actions.. i think he was way out of line for slapping her on the rear end)

It's just an unfortunate situation and i hope those guys go to jail. The bad part is, i doubt they will come out better than they went in. Probably just have a larger chip on their shoulder and the next time they will wait till a guy like that is out in a parking lot or follow him home so no-one sees what they do to him.

the best defense for something like that is to try to raise your daughters to be tough.  I can just about guarantee if she would have turned around and ripped into those guys and started belitteling them they would have gotten embarrased and walked away. Even gangsta's don't want to beat down women. Sooner or later they are going to be out on their own anyway, may as well teach them to take care of themselves early on. I'm trying, hopefully my daughter is understanding.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

But if this happened in the parking lot, it was outside of the actuall park, right, so they wouldn't know he had a gun in his car, so that might of helped him a little, because if he is like our family, we have a pistol in the console of every vehichle, loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

fishhook said:


> You guys all talk a tough game, but i doubt half of you could walk it if put in that situation.
> 
> If you are serious you would take a baseball bat or metal bar to someone who slaps your daughter in the butt, you are as much a menace to society as those who left him for dead.
> 
> ...


If you could read it would be clear the reason to use a weapon was for self defense against a gang of thugs attempting to attack him. Not because of a slap on the butt.

You must of been one of Kens students :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

As was said earlier.....no matter how this got started and took place it is absolutley horrible no-one jumped in to put a stop to this. If one jumps in, 10-15 probably follow.

none of us were there, but one must assume a crowd must have seen this. No guns, no weapons...the power is in numbers.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with that...... its really sad people will stand there and do nothing to help someone.

Recently there was a video news clip of a old man that was a hit and run victim while walking across the street and neither bystanders or people driving by did anything to help him.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It is sad how people don't help as much anymore. You can really tell when you are in Rural ND and you have problems! :beer:

It was the same case in the story I told above about the cop. There was many guys standing around and watching. The most they did was pick up there cell phones. Thank god they at least did that but still. I don't know how you could sleep that night knowing you could have made a difference. Just think if they would have died.... and you sat there and watched. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you are serious you would take a baseball bat or metal bar to someone who slaps your daughter in the butt, you are as much a menace to society as those who left him for dead.


I don't think anyone was advocating that. I think they are talking about when the whole gang comes after you to maim or kill you. Then is when self defense is justifiable. No one is advocating breaking the law, they are reacting to the whole story, not just the slap on the rear. The responds here is not from a bunch of law violating, unfeeling, uneducated, Neanderthals, but quite the contrary. 
Did you know that when a scientific study was done to determine the criminal action of a wide variety people including doctors, police, teachers etc. The lowest crime rate occurred with concealed carry people. Not only that there was a huge gap between concealed carry people and the next category up. 
I don't mean to rag on you fishhook, I just want you to understand that I think everyone on here faced with that situation would have handled it very well. Some may have made a bad guy or two push up posies, but oh well.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I may have told told you all about this occurrence while I was living in LA. I came out of a bar at closing time and was standing around out front when I heard a female voice screaming for help across the street in the bushes.

The male animal in me responded and I took off running to help her followed by a large group from in front of the bar. Part way there I started to think what if he has a gun or knife, so I slowed down hoping someone would get in front of me and be the first one there.

Well the whole group slowed down too, so I made the plan that when I get there he will meet the bottom of my boots first so I wouldn't get stuck in the vitals and made a smaller target coming at him from that angle.

So I got running as fast as I could and bailed in there feet first knocking him out and off of the girl he was raping. The pack of rabid dogs descended on that poor bastard and completely flattened him breaking bones and who knows what else. I have no idea if he died.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Question: You're walking down a deserted street with your spouse and two small children. Suddenly, a dangerous 
looking man with a huge knife comes around the corner and is running at you while screaming obscenities. In your 
hand is a .357 Magnum and you are an expert shot.
You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do?

*Liberal Answer:*
:wink:

Well that's not enough information to answer the question! Does the man look poor or oppressed? Have I ever 
done anything to him that is inspiring him to attack? Could we run away? What does my wife think? What about 
the kids? Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand? What does the law say 
about this situation? Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me? Does he definitely want to kill me or would he 
just be content to wound me? If I were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while he was 
stabbing me? This is all so confusing! I need to debate this with some friends for a few days to try to come to a 
conclusion.

*Conservative Answer:*

BANG!

*Southern Conservative Answer:*

BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
click.....(sounds of reloading).

BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
click.

Daughter: "Nice grouping, Daddy! Were those the Winchester Silver Tips?" :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man, BOB you need to get a double stack clip!

Bang, bang, bang, bang, bang bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang.

Then reload!

So true!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Bob you sure are serious about this stuff. I dont balme you tho I'd be the same way.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

LOL... funny how everyone begins to analyze everyone elses responses to either try and make their point seem valid or to discredit someone else's opinion.

The fact of the matter is that a father defended his daughter against a threat... which in most cases ends there... after that threat was eliminated it came back with overwhelming numbers... the father was beaten by 8 men to the point of near death... no one tried to stop them...

What a great check on the moral compass of our nation... it does not matter whether he was packing a weapon or not... the fact that such an act of absolute anarchy happens with no intervention by any bystander only adds to the horror of the event.

I guess I could not say what I would do in the situation as we all know that everyone has a plan until the bullets/fists start flying. I know what I would want to do... and should do... but let's all be honest... if you are walking by with your three young daughters and your wife in tow... you may easily say now what you would do or be caryying... but again, be honest about the situation and the variables involved. I am a soon to be father and I know that I would want to jump in... but I have never had to worry about a family before so it is very hard for me to speak in those terms.

I am by no means saying I would walk by... but I am just saying that most of us have never had to make that decision.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Bobm said:


> Question: You're walking down a deserted street with your spouse and two small children. Suddenly, a dangerous
> looking man with a huge knife comes around the corner and is running at you while screaming obscenities. In your
> hand is a .357 Magnum and you are an expert shot.
> You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do?
> ...


You hit that one right on the nuts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Bob you sure are serious about this stuff. I dont balme you tho I'd be the same way.


I am, but that is a real old joke, I just came across it and it seemed appropriate :lol:

Theres humor to be found in everything if you look.

ND kid a family is a huge responsibility, once you have kids the flight option is gone unless they aren't with you, so CC makes more sense than ever. Plus I'm so old and slow I can't catch snails :wink:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Very true... I am getting my CC this summer. I had a potentially bad situation occur on a routine traffic stop up here in NOdak... anywhere else and it could have been really bad.

I got pulled over for a headlight out. Cop was nice, I showed him my license. He moticed I had a few beer cans in the back of my truck from the farm the night before... I had not had a drop. So he asked if I had been drinking I said no not at all... he asked if he could search the car for any other booze and asked if I had any weapons.

I said no and that he could search the car. So he filpped the seat forward and in the side pocket of the back door I have a K-bar that I always carry because they can do pretty much anything. He then procedes to direct me to stand in front of my truck in the center of the headlights until he finishes his search. He finishes searching the car and then lectures me for about 10 minutes about the fact that he could arrest me for having a concealed weapon because when asked I did not let him know about the k-bar.

Lesson learned... I hunt a ton, carry weapons a lot and have random items like a k-bar in the door... to all... get a concealed weapons permit.

Also... I have no problem taking the lecture... as it has changed my entire perspective on the responsibilities that we ignore when it comes to possessing weapons.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Sad situation that hardly anybody in their life will face. I don't know how anybody would react until they are in that spot. That said, I say we drop all those boys in six seperate spots, in the hills of Afganistan, unarmed, dress them in patriotic garb and tell them to find Osama and wish them luck. :wink:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Man, that story makes my blood boil. :******: The poor guy was just defending his little girl, and didn't deserve that at all. The whole "hip hop culture" makes these kind of people think that because he had the balls to say something to them, they got "disrespected." Just makes me so mad just thinking about it. We have these same kind of "gangs" in about every town down here too. One thing in common, they seem to have the same kind of names. :******:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Now here is my thoughts for the people that think some of us are over reacting by saying we would beat them with a bat, well..... You have to remember this girl was only 12 or 13 years old and the boy was over 18. Now if I was walking with my 13yr old daughter and a boy her age did the same thing I would probably react differently because they are the same age and it may just be a boy flirting with my daughter but for someone who is considered an adult by society and does that to a little girl who isn't even close to being an adult. This is an adult male touching your little girl, well in by book&#8230;&#8230;.

Adult male + touching+ little girl= *** beating


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone seen American History X?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good point bluebird. This one guy could come out of court as a child molester and have to register the rest of his life. The others are all guilty of a felony so hopefully there is prison time involved. 
To bad they can't send them to that sheriff in Arizona that would give them a good work out every day, make them wear pink uniforms, and they eat pressed brown food with little taste. About ten years of that will give them an attitude change.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Is there a link anywhere that I could get a look at the guys charged?? i'd like to see their mugshots.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

What an interesting conversation.

A couple of years ago I invited three young men to step out of a store and talk about the problem. I was in a bad mood but they were out of line. If I hadn't been in such a foul mood I wouldn't have said anything. But I was and I did. They walked the other way which is a good thing because my wife and 4 y/o son were waiting for me in the parking lot. If they'd taken me up on the offer either my family would have seen me get beat down or my son would have seen me behave in a way I swore long ago he never would. Scary stuff once I cooled down and thought about it. I realized that day that with a family along my main priority is their safety and well being. Nothing else matters.

Jeff Cooper, Massad Ayoob, Bruce Lee, you name it, all agree retreat, if possible is the first course of action with any defensive situation. I've been in more than a few extreme situations and they are all unique. Shattered the front u-joint in my F-150 today at 65 mph, that was a rush!

Get the family to a safe situation and let law enforcement do their job.

20 years ago I would have called that chicken****, but now I hope thats what I would do.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

but it was his family.... again I stick by what I said earlier.... my family wouldve had 911 on the phone in the process but I still say this one punk wouldve been hurting.... I do agree that of course I can say anything and unless put in that situation things might not work out that way... but that would be my first reaction.... NOBODY touches my daughter, period... that is MY flesh and blood... I do like to read everyones opinions on this one though... great thread :beer:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

you wont see mug shots.
thatd be racial profiling.
and we all know thats just not fair.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> you wont see mug shots.
> thatd be racial profiling.
> and we all know thats just not fair.


Why??? Were they all Irish??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw them earlier on a different site, I'll look for them for you. They looked like you would expect..

Edit: go to page 4 of this thread and scroll down and there are the mugshots from these losers. http://www.tcstangs.com/forum/showthrea ... 015&page=4


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Sad story... I'm sure I'd have done about the same thing. You get jumped by enough guys, there's no way you're going to be able to take all of 'em, but a guy just might be able to make take one of them out before they get you.

I can't believe nobody stepped in. I'm very conscious of the "bystander effect" (the Wikipedia article is pretty informative), and I use that as a reason to act. The way I figure, if I don't do something, it's entirely possible nobody else will.


----------



## Willhuntforfood (Jul 21, 2008)

I hate hearing things like this. It just makes me sick. I'm from a small town and when we were kids we had plenty of fights at the county fair but never did we stomp on someone. It used to be when you were down that was it. I have 3 kids of my own now and I definately don't condone fighting. I hope they all get whats coming to them. My prayers are with the family.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is one of them, the rest look much the same as this guy.

Anthony Gildersleeve










I was wrong, they wern't Irish.

Thanks for the Link!


----------

